# Cwebb at the Press Conference.



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

He was subliminaly "pointing out" Peja. He had every right to do it.

But that's not the point of this thread. I just respect CWebb much more after his statement. My PE teacher was talking about exact same things he was talking about. Champions are the ones who don't hide from pressure, from hard times. The ones that don't back away. It's called character. I guess like, I just realize that some Kings players just don't have that. I've been lying to myself for years. I'm still a KINGS fan, no more no less than ever, but there's no more time for excuses. I mean, why is it so hard to give all you got when you play a game like this?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I heard it... that was clearly directed at Peja...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i didnt here it, but it looked like it was 4 on 5, every one on the kings except peja were playing basketball.........thats how the wolves feel about kandi except in a more harsh way!!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i didnt here it, but it looked like it was 4 on 5, every one on the kings except *peja* were playing basketball.........thats how the wolves feel about kandi except in a more harsh way!!!


they'll probably trade him. 

if you had the shooting skills that he has, man you would at least have 20ppg easy in the playoffs. but he just kind of gets lost or I don't what happens. its sad.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> they'll probably trade him.
> ...


I doubt it. Players like Peja don't come very often. He's one of those players that even though is not the best, you still don't wanna see him on another team. But, I have no idea what the Kings organization is planning to do.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Peja is not getting traded. However, I hope this gives people pause the next time they try to talk about how good he is. He's still too one dimensional to get the acclaim he gets in the regular season. He needs to develop a post game. Bottom line. That would solve a lot of problems for him. But didn't Larry Bird say that already?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Peja is not getting traded. However, I hope this gives people pause the next time they try to talk about how good he is. He's still too one dimensional to get the acclaim he gets in the regular season. He needs to develop a post game. Bottom line. That would solve a lot of problems for him. But didn't Larry Bird say that already?


yea he said that. :yes: 

maybe he won't get traded but I hope that maloofs make some changes cause I don't want to see the same ending every year. maybe get a better bench or something. or get byron scott. :whoknows:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is there anyone out there willing to say hes a better SF than Ron Artest at this point in time?


----------



## GoRaiders (May 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> yea he said that. :yes:
> ...


They use to have a great bench and still lost.. I think missing bobby jackson hurt. But one year they had Keon Clark, Bobby Jackson Pollard, and Jim Jackson


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Is there anyone out there willing to say hes a better SF than Ron Artest at this point in time?


who peja?? better shooter yea. for defense artest is the best. everybody know that. 

yea peja dissapeared in the playoffs but he's still one of the best shooters in this league. :yes:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Come on now C-Webb. If the Timberwolves had lost and KG called out his teammates, then it would be acceptable. But for Webber too throw unnecessary punches at his teammates after the season is over is kind of ignorant IMO. Pointing out the faults of others and blaming everyone but yourself is the easiest thing to do, and Webber shouldn't have said any of this.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Artest is a better SF than Peja. Right now, he's better offensively, defensively, in any aspect of the game. Peja is a better shooter but I can confidently say that after seeing Artest in the playoffs, Artest is the better offensive player.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Come on now C-Webb. If the Timberwolves had lost and KG called out his teammates, then it would be acceptable. But for Webber too throw unnecessary punches at his teammates after the season is over is kind of ignorant IMO. Pointing out the faults of others and blaming everyone but yourself is the easiest thing to do, and Webber shouldn't have said any of this.


I disagree. He's pointing out the truth. How else can you get a player like Peja to play with heart? You have to call him out. You have to get on him hard, like coaches get on their younger players(Pop on parker etc.) I think the media and everybody else do a very good job on blaming Cwebb that he doesn't need to do it himself. His speech inspired me. It inspired me to work harder. It should do the same thing for every Kings player.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. He's pointing out the truth. How else can you get a player like Peja to play with heart? You have to call him out. You have to get on him hard, like coaches get on their younger players(Pop on parker etc.) I think the media and everybody else do a very good job on blaming Cwebb that he doesn't need to do it himself. His speech inspired me. It inspired me to work harder. It should do the same thing for every Kings player.




Don't you think it's a game too late though? I mean, this reminds me of that popular phrase "Kick 'em while he's down." 


I know Webber couldn't have predicted Peja would play poorly, but IMO Webber's best off talking to Peja before the game instead of trashing him at the end. I just don't see the positive effect of pointing fingers at one player. 


Plus, let's not forget Sacramento still had a chance to win the game at the end, and if Sacramento wouldn't have has Spur-itis at the FT line, they might be moving on to the next round.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, I agree more with you. If you look it from a bigger perspective, it may have been a bad thing to say by Webber. In the end, it just depends on how the players take it. Personally, everytime I get criticized, I accept it and play harder, put more effort into it and so on. I'm not the one to whine and be like "It wasn't my fault, leave me alone, its not like you did any better..." What I really want is for Peja to come out and blame a part of the game on himself and I want to hear him say it, "I'll do better next time." Because everytime the Kings lose, Peja says, "It's a new day tomorrow". That doesn't help at all. He needs to confront his problems, work on his game, be confident, and play with heart. Also, Webber should have confronted him and the team privately, I agree with you that it would be better. Oh well, you can't turn back the time.


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

I haven't watched the press conference but I think I get the feel for it and I feel 2 sided about it. Webber is a big money player and I guess he has to talk up but he should start with himself first. Also I don't recall anybody calling him out for bombing on this team when he returned. All in all it's a touchy subject but I could tell that Peja won't bring it tonight because he is tired of all the playing and he's been confused about his role. There were few screens set up and kings were just running some wild 1 on 1 offense for last 2 months which hasn't been pretty or productive.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Well I hope this will make people think before they say peja is better than dirk because while pejas stats declines in the playoffs dirks stats significantly increase


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Kings management was horrible this past offseason. What were they thinking letting Jimmy Jackson leave? That guy was a total stud for you guys. I do think that missing Bobby Jackson cost you the series, but in all honesty, it should have been a sweep. Kings had games 2 and 3 in their hands and blew them....well welcome to the world of Blazer fans


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

Chris Webber had every right to say the things he did. Its his team...he's the leader...and he played like one. Damn...the guys been battling a sore knee all year and still played his heart out. He did leave it all on the floor. He had to guard the league MVP when he certainly wasnt close to being 100% and mostly did a decent job on him. I think it would have been different had Chris been 100% and had played the whole season. Bobby Jackson being fit would have probably turned the tables as well. He's one guy who works his butt off and it rubs off on the guys who need play next to leaders. 

Someone said a guy like Peja Stojakovis doesnt come along too often...well...i disagree. Guys like Peja Stojakovic DO come and go. He's been a product of a good system in Sacramento and has looked alot better than he really is. Not hard to knock down open shots when you have three of the best passing big men in the league (Divac, Webber, Miller) and your 6-10" with a height advantage over most playing your position. On the other hand....not often do you see someone as good as Chris Webber. I hope he'll be back next season fit and hopefully with a changed lineup. I think they should get rid of Peja...he obviously doesnt have what it takes to succeed at the 'next level' in the playoffs. Afterall...succeeding in the post season is what its all about isnt it.


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah like Webber knows how to succeed in playoffs. Remember he went to playoffs twice before he came to the kings 6 years ago and didn't win a game, much less a series. Peja was worn out , simple.


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Kings management was horrible this past offseason. What were they thinking letting Jimmy Jackson leave? That guy was a total stud for you guys. I do think that missing Bobby Jackson cost you the series, but in all honesty, it should have been a sweep. Kings had games 2 and 3 in their hands and blew them....well welcome to the world of Blazer fans


Oh please with Jimmy Jackson. He wanted a starting role and went to houston. Kings had enough talent but just mismanaged it.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Come on now C-Webb. If the Timberwolves had lost and KG called out his teammates, then it would be acceptable. But for Webber too throw unnecessary punches at his teammates after the season is over is kind of ignorant IMO. Pointing out the faults of others and blaming everyone but yourself is the easiest thing to do, and Webber shouldn't have said any of this.


It is true what he said about Peja, and I think even Charles Barkley said the same thing about Peja during one of the previous games that he is one dimensional and it is great he shoots lights out during the regular season but the playoffs is a different animal you have put your guts on the floor each and every night in the playoffs and I hope people don't take it the wrong way I just am not sure that European players like Peja, Dirk, and Tony Parker have that extra needed nastiness you need to get past one of these second round series, you see Cassell, Spree, and KG they go into the mindset that this is war and they play like their lives depend on winning that game, and that is how you play the game of basketball, now that being said Chris Webber is the last person on earth to criticize anybody, you can tell he is hurt, there were several occasions last night that he went to the basket and couldn't finish the thing about that is that is seems this is the case every year he is always hurt when his team needs him and the season is on the line and this guy has a max contract making whatever it is 16,17,18 million a year that is what is wrong with the game to many *****'s like him, Alan Houston, Rasheed Wallace, making that much money and they have no balls.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> Chris Webber had every right to say the things he did. Its his team...he's the leader...and he played like one. Damn...the guys been battling a sore knee all year and still played his heart out. He did leave it all on the floor. He had to guard the league MVP when he certainly wasnt close to being 100% and mostly did a decent job on him. I think it would have been different had Chris been 100% and had played the whole season. Bobby Jackson being fit would have probably turned the tables as well. He's one guy who works his butt off and it rubs off on the guys who need play next to leaders.
> 
> Someone said a guy like Peja Stojakovis doesnt come along too often...well...i disagree. Guys like Peja Stojakovic DO come and go. He's been a product of a good system in Sacramento and has looked alot better than he really is. Not hard to knock down open shots when you have three of the best passing big men in the league (Divac, Webber, Miller) and your 6-10" with a height advantage over most playing your position. On the other hand....not often do you see someone as good as Chris Webber. I hope he'll be back next season fit and hopefully with a changed lineup. I think they should get rid of Peja...he obviously doesnt have what it takes to succeed at the 'next level' in the playoffs. Afterall...succeeding in the post season is what its all about isnt it.


Shooters like Peja don't come and go.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

You guys are far too hard on Peja. I mean the kings have been one of my favorite teams for a while, and i have always respected Kings fans because i find they tend to be intelligent, well spoken basketball fans. But this is rediculous, just becuase a player is great does not mean they will play like a star ever god **** game. Look at KG the last few years, look at Kidd this year, remember the dry spell Paul pierce had last year? It happens to every great player, and rather than being a bunch of benedict arnolds you guys need to realize that this guy was the most consistant star you had all year, and was a big reason you won as many as you did. Try stepping in other fan's shoes who don't make the playoffs so often, they would be more than happy to aquire a player of Peja's Caliber. All i'm saying is, have a little faith, I guarentee you Peja will find his stroke, and his passion, and learn how to carry both into the playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> You guys are far too hard on Peja. I mean the kings have been one of my favorite teams for a while, and i have always respected Kings fans because i find they tend to be intelligent, well spoken basketball fans. But this is rediculous, just becuase a player is great does not mean they will play like a star ever god **** game. Look at KG the last few years, look at Kidd this year, remember the dry spell Paul pierce had last year? It happens to every great player, and rather than being a bunch of benedict arnolds you guys need to realize that this guy was the most consistant star you had all year, and was a big reason you won as many as you did. Try stepping in other fan's shoes who don't make the playoffs so often, they would be more than happy to aquire a player of Peja's Caliber. All i'm saying is, have a little faith, I guarentee you Peja will find his stroke, and his passion, and learn how to carry both into the playoffs.


I have faith in that too. And i wouldnt be mad if this was his one bad game, he was awful all playoffs...


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

what series were you guys watching??? dont you guys watch the whole picture and not just the guy with the ball??? how can you not say he didnt play with heart? how many times did he have an open shot? he was running around the whole game trying to get open and was double teamed on many occasions so that he couldnt get an open shot. how many times did webber and miller have open shots at the top of the key because their man was helping double up on Stojakovic??? how many times did Stojakovic cut to the basket and noone passed to him?? how many times did he shoot and have someone hit his hand and not get called? shame on all of you Kings "fans" for calling him out, the whole team shot like crap throughout the playoffs.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't know about you guys.....I just think its unfair they way people blame webber for everthing (national media does)

Peja was the 2nd leading scoring the league this year, he's a 3-time all-star, he finished 4th in the mvp voting(got more votes than kobe).....but when he plays lame in the playoffs nationally he gets treated like a role player.......PEJA IS NOT A ROLE PLAYER

the kings count on peja...and with one good leg Chris Webber out played him in the this series


----------



## Critic (Jun 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> 
> 
> It is true what he said about Peja, and I think even Charles Barkley said the same thing about Peja during one of the previous games that he is one dimensional and it is great he shoots lights out during the regular season but the playoffs is a different animal you have put your guts on the floor each and every night in the playoffs and I hope people don't take it the wrong way I just am not sure that European players like Peja, Dirk, and Tony Parker have that extra needed nastiness you need to get past one of these second round series, you see Cassell, Spree, and KG they go into the mindset that this is war and they play like their lives depend on winning that game, and that is how you play the game of basketball, now that being said Chris Webber is the last person on earth to criticize anybody, you can tell he is hurt, there were several occasions last night that he went to the basket and couldn't finish the thing about that is that is seems this is the case every year he is always hurt when his team needs him and the season is on the line and this guy has a max contract making whatever it is 16,17,18 million a year that is what is wrong with the game to many *****'s like him, Alan Houston, Rasheed Wallace, making that much money and they have no balls.


That is the longest single sentence ive ever seen!! :uhoh:


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Critic</b>!
> 
> 
> That is the longest single sentence ive ever seen!! :uhoh:


:rotf: 
:rotf:

I felt winded after fudging _reading_ that. Twas actually some pretty good content though, but Chris Webber has heart if i've ever seen heart... No need to put the blame on him, half the players in the NBA in his condition would have sat the playoffs out.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I heard it... that was clearly directed at Peja...


Kings announcer Grant Napear seems to think that the comments were directed at Bobby Jackson.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I dont know if he was talking about Peja or Bobby, but I was angry with Bobby before the playoffs even started, when things went bad Bobby kept doing interviews during the games talking about how the team was playing with no heart, and they werent, but he had no right to say it when he wasnt out there, and he shouldnt use the media like that...


----------

